# WaKü for i5 4690k



## BennyG1979 (2. April 2015)

*WaKü for i5 4690k*

Hey!

Bin gerade am hin und her takten und frage mich, ob ne Wasserkühlung in Frage kommt. Klar, im Grunde macht man da nichts falsch. Habe derzeit den Brocken 2 drin und mein 4690k läuft mit 1,17V stabil auf 4,5 GHz. Beim Stresstest mit Intelburntest komme ich dabei aber locker an die 75°C und auch drüber...Empfinde ich als etwas zu hoch, auch wenn diese Temps in Spielen meist nicht erreicht werden...es sei denn man nimmt Crysis 3 zur Hand oder ähnlich CPU lastige Titel.

Macht es Sinn sich da ne WaKü anzuschaffen und wenn ja, wovon ich ausgehe, wie viel bringt mir das bei den Temps???

Gruß, Benny


----------



## Anoy1988 (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

hmm guten morgen. 

Ansich hören sich die temps gut an.......... klar zum jetztigen merkste bestimmt eine wakü. kommt immer drauf an welche. Ich selber hab die cpu auch auf dem allergleichen board 
Ich kühle jedoch mitn dark rock pro2 und meiner ist noch geköpft bei 1,333V 4,8ghz 24/7 stabil. bin bei games in sachen cpu temps bei 60grad maximum.
Vll währe es eine idee dir einen gebrauchten highend luftkühler zu hollen. kommste auch billiger weg. Ansonsten denke ich sollte für den i5 diese hier reichen

https://geizhals.de/raijintek-triton-core-0r100023-a1206313.html

Ist die version ohne lüfter und da bauste 2x
https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pl-2-a476778.html

Drauf. des sollte denke ich gut funktionieren. sind ja in sachen radiatoren und wakü mit einer der besten lüfter die man aktuell verbauen kann. und so extrem laut sind sie auch nicht mit sehr guter leistung.
Das gute an der AIO da oben für den otto normal nutzer, du kannst diese erweitern, sprich grösseren radiator oder auch die grafikkarte unter wasser setzten.


Entscheidung liegt dan am ende bei dir. Wo ich eher zu einem gebrauchten luftkühler gehen würde.
Meinen dark rock pro 2 bekommt man schon für 40 euro gebraucht, sehr gute leistung aber man sollte aufpassen wegen den massen fürs gehäuse ob er auch reinpasst


----------



## suddali (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Also je nach dem musst du aufpassen, da wenn du die Radiatoren nicht groß genug dimensionierst, dass du eher noch höhere Temps hast...

Ich habe zB einen schlechten 4770 erwischt, den meine Wakü nicht utner 60 Grad bei Last bringt.. die gpu aber traumhaft kühlt... 
Wenn du also deine cpu nicht geköpft hast, erwarte keine Wunder 

lg


----------



## nikon87 (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Von der Triton würde ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung definitiv abraten. Die Pumpe ist sehr laut und bei mir sind durch den Verwindungsdruck der Schläuche an den Anschlüssen kleine Mikrorisse entstanden und das Gehäuse wurde deswegen undicht. Das hab ich dann bei Nachforschungen auch öfters gelesen. Scheint also nicht so wirklich gut verarbeitet zu sein bzw. ist die Materialwahl wohl nicht die Beste.

Ich bin dann auch wieder auf Luftkühlung gegangen. Wenn man spürbare Verbesserungen zu einem gescheiten Kühler will braucht man schon eine Custom-WaKü. Bei mir haben sich die Temps beim 4690K mit der Triton damals "nur" um knapp 5° nach unten verbessert (im Vergleich zu einem EKL Matterhorn Rev.B).

Edit: Aktuelles Beispiel hier aus dem Forum > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...raijintek-triton-post7286802.html#post7286802


----------



## Jonny1337 (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Wenn's dir nur darum geht deine CPU ausreichend gut zu kühlen, dann sind deine aktuellen Temps mit deinem aktuellen Kühler voll in Ordnung.

Wenn du weiter OCn willst aber noch keine Erfahrung mit Eigenbau-WK hast, ist die oben genannte AiO ein guter Einstiegspunkt, eine AiO wird aber selten besser kühlen als der angesprochene Dark Rock Pro.


----------



## Pikachu0077 (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Arrayhttp://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4515585_-water-3-0-ultimate-clw007-thermaltake.html
Testberichte findest du bei einer google Suche ohne Ende.
Ich kann ihn nur Empfehlen und die Pumpe ist bei mir nicht zu hören, mein Vorgänger Modell hatte da schon gerattert ohne Ende.


----------



## Combi (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

jungs,die dinger,von denen ihr redet sind keine waküs,das sind kompakt-flüssigkeitskühlungen.
eine beleidigung für jeden wakü-junkie! 

wenn schon so ein koflü-ding,dann mit einem 240er radi.sonst is ne lukü besser.

wenn du ne richtige wakü nutzen willst,bekommst du je nach radifläche,
ca 20-25 grad weniger auf die cpu.
meine macht mit grosser wakü maximal unter vollast 52 grad (100% auslastung).
graka liegt bei 43 grad und mobo bei 38 grad.
also ne wakü,auch für evtl spätere erweiterung lohnt sich immer.besonders im hochsommer.
fürs oc fallen die beschränkungen der temperatur je nach wakü weg.
die hardware wird sehr geschont und läuft stabil.und sehr leises system.

wenn du interesse an ner wakü hast,für die grundausstattung brauchst du nen 240er radi,anschlüsse,schlauch,
cpu-kühler,ne pumpe,agb und 2 lüfter.
radi aus kuper nehmen,alu is nix.besonders bei späterer erweiterung mit kupferteilen (zb cpu-kühler).
elektrolytische reaktion und so... 
ok,der einstieg in wakü is nich billig,aber ich will selber nicht mehr ohne sein.
habe alle meine 3 pc´s mit grosser voll-wakü ausgestattet.
es lohnt sich....


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2)


----------



## BennyG1979 (2. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Habe mich nun entschieden und greife nicht zu einer AIO WäKü sondern zum Dark Power 3 Pro. Denke mit der Geschichte sehr gut zu fahren und mich nicht der Gefahr eines Fehlkaufes auszusetzen.  Danke trotzdem für eure Anreize!!!

Gruß, Benny


----------



## Jonny1337 (3. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Gute Wahl - günstig (im Vergleich zum vorgeschlagenen Rest), einfach und effektiv


----------



## BennyG1979 (3. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Denke das passt...massiver Kühler und derzeit mit Referenz im Luftkühlungsbereich,


----------



## xHaru (7. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

So wie ich mir das mal angesehen habe bringen eigentlich nur 280er Radis bei AiOs ne gute Kühlung..  240er lohnen sich guten Luftkühlern gegenüber einfach nicht, außer man hat ein beschränktes Platzangebot.


----------



## derneuemann (7. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Und der 280mm Radi ist dann 4K besser, als einer mit 120mm bei einer CPU die rund 120W verbrät (unter realistischer Belastung).
Und wie viel weiter kann man übertakten?
Der Luftkühler ist schon die beste Wahl. Was damit nicht geht, sollte man besser lassen. 
4,5GHz mit einem 40 Euro Luftkühler und 4,8GHz mit einer 500Euro Wakü. Die 300 MHz merkt keine Sau, außer es geht nur um den Spaß des extremen! Dann lohnt sich aber alles und am ende will man eine KoKü.


----------



## Anoy1988 (7. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Und der 280mm Radi ist dann 4K besser, als einer mit 120mm bei einer CPU die rund 120W verbrät (unter realistischer Belastung).
> Und wie viel weiter kann man übertakten?
> Der Luftkühler ist schon die beste Wahl. Was damit nicht geht, sollte man besser lassen.
> 4,5GHz mit einem 40 Euro Luftkühler und 4,8GHz mit einer 500Euro Wakü. Die 300 MHz merkt keine Sau, außer es geht nur um den Spaß des extremen! Dann lohnt sich aber alles und am ende will man eine KoKü.



ich merke die 300mhz............... du musst nur dazusagen bei welchen spielen es keine sau merkt 

GW2 geb ich dir brief und siegel drauf das du im WVW die 300 mhz merkst eige fast jeder zocker. da isses leider so schlimm


----------



## derneuemann (7. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Also ich will dir nichts, aber du siehst rund 5% mehr Fps?
Wie machst du das ?
Nee, spaß bei Seite... Zwischen 4,5GHz und 4,8 siehst du auch nichts mehr... Vor allem wenn dir zwei Rechner hingestellt werden und dir keiner sagt welcher, welcher ist!
Jedem das seine, aber 5% sind auf 30Fps nur 1,5 Bilder pro Sekunde mehr...


----------



## BennyG1979 (7. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Also ich denke auch, dass man die 300 MHz nur beim Benchen merkt bzw. wenn die CPU anfängt, die Graka zu limitieren....dabei kann es durchaus Sinn machen hochzutakten. Allerdings sollte man sich in diesem Fall eher ne neue CPU kaufen. Wie auch immer, habe jetzt die Kühler meines RAMs entfernt, 4,6 cm Höhe waren leider zuviel. Mit Glück ist der Dark Rock 3 Pro morgen da, denke aber erst am Donnerstag (doofe Feiertage). Freue mich schon auf den Einbau und das takten. Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## derneuemann (8. April 2015)

*AW: WaKü for i5 4690k*

Viel Spaß


----------

